
Linguician – a platform to learn languages based on commercial music and lyrics - ro-_-b
http://www.linguician.com
======
cosbgn
Awesome Product!!

~~~
ro-_-b
Thanks - I am happy you enjoy it. It took us 1 year to build!

------
rbiard
Great idea!

------
camamber
Cool thing

------
bromance123
Great!

